

Dish used “small business” discount to save $3B at taxpayer expense - Nowyouknow
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/dish-used-small-business-discount-to-save-3-billion-at-taxpayer-expense/

======
SlipperySlope
Another way to look at this ...

Broadband is very competitive, therefore Dish could not simply pocket the $3B
savings as shareholder profit, instead they lowered the price of their product
and services.

The $3B was a subsidy to rural US TV viewers who are a substantial
constituency, in particular for the US Republican Party.

